# Oppo Releases New Planar Magnetic Headphones (PM-1, PM-2)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The name Oppo is synonymous with quality and extraordinary customer service, built on the success of multiple iterations of high-end DVD and Blu-ray disc players. Those of you familiar with the company are likely aware of Oppo’s cell phone line, which marked the company’s first venture outside of the disc playing world. Yesterday, Oppo branched out in yet another direction with the introduction of a new line of planar magnetic headphones.

Simply explained, planar technology uses a flat, two dimensional, rectangular diaphragm that radiates forward and back to produce a wide range of frequencies. The entire surface of Oppo’s diaphragm is driven evenly via a symmetrical push/pull system using a spiraling pattern of flat aluminum conductors placed on both sides of the diaphragm. Oppo says the resulting sound is linear, stable, phase coherent, and minimally distorted. In other words: good. 








The top model in Oppo’s new headphone family is the PM-1, a comfortable, over-the-ear, open back design with excellent performance (10 - 50,000 Hz frequency response). Weighing a tad under 400 grams, the PM-1's are lighter than most models we've typically seen from other planar magnetic headphone manufacturers. It features a seven-layer diaphragm made of thin materials that are designed to withstand thermal stress and vibrations. The driver area’s magnetic system utilizes FEM-optimized high energy Neodymium magnets for a consistent and evenly applied force. Using the double-sided conductor design, the PM-1’s are highly sensitive and better dampened. In fact, the PM-1's trump the sensitivity of most other planar magnetic headphones with a sensitivity of 102 dBs, making it the perfect mate for lower resolution mobile devices and high-end amplifiers. The headphones are fed by switchable 6.35 mm and 3.5 mm terminated cables to allow for comfortable use in the home and on the go.

Sparing little expense, Oppo’s PM-1 design is extremely appealing, featuring a black headband and ear-pads covered in lambskin (with a valor option) and replaceable ear-padding made from a springy, hypoallergenic, high quality latex. Oppo says durability and long term use was a design focus, having used stringent mechanical and environmental stress tests during development.








The PM-1’s younger sibling, and only other member of Oppo’s headphone family, is the PM-2. Oppo says the PM-2 is meant to be a budget conscious option for users looking to save some coin. The company keenly lowered production costs by eliminating certain low-yield metal parts that are labor intensive to create and removing lambskin coverings from the equation (replaced by synthetic leather). The company says the PM-2's important sound producing components (planar magnetic drivers and design principles) are the same as the PM-1’s, leading to overall performance that's only slightly dissimilar. 

The PM-1 is priced at $1099 (MSRP) and will be available mid-April, while the PM-2 is $699 and will be available sometime this summer. Also, stay on the lookout for an Oppo dedicated headphone amplifier (HA-1) that is also slated to be announced in the near future.

_Image Credits: Oppo_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Tod wrote:



> ear-padding made from a springy, hypoallergenic, high quality latex


I'm surprised OPPO is going with Latex. I know the wear & comfort is a benefit, but as a nurse, I see how many Latex allergic people there are (including myself). Latex allergies develope with exposure (developed mine from wearing Latex gloves). This is going to exclude a significant portion of the population right off the bat. Do you know if they offer a Latex free option?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Tonto, from what it looks like, the first option is a lambskin earpad with the replaceable latex version, also. It looks like both are available (possibly included for alternative choices).

Personally I am REALLY looking forward to hearing these. I love My Senn HD650's so I am looking forward to seeing what these sound like compared to them.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice headphones if I were in the market I would try out a pair in a heartbeat for sure.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Tonto, from what it looks like, the first option is a lambskin earpad with the replaceable latex version, also. It looks like both are available (possibly included for alternative choices).
> 
> Personally I am REALLY looking forward to hearing these. I love My Senn HD650's so I am looking forward to seeing what these sound like compared to them.


I believe it's a latex pad covered in either lambskin or valor.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Very interesting i would like to ear this ones just to see how do they stand only in a price point stand compared to the AKG pro studio line .


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd wrote:



> I believe it's a latex pad covered in either lambskin or valor.


That's what I'm thinking as well. Which means no Oppo's for me! It's really surprising how may people are Latex allergic/sensitive. Oppo needs to have an alternative.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

If I this covered would it still be a issue? I thought there would only be a issue if there was direct contact.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I know this is old news, but just wanted to update... the headphones come with TWO sets of covers. One is the lambskin and then the other is a soft fabric-y material (velor pads), as I originally thought.

I'm eager to hear these cans!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

oh I just re-read your guys' posts. You indicated that the internal padding material is latex. So I guess that still doesn't help you guys. Sorry for reviving this thread.


----------



## ashok (Mar 18, 2008)

Are these out in the market yet ? What is the street price ?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Released june 2014 , the PM-2 $699 .

LINK

The PM-1 already in the market $1099 

LINK


----------



## ashok (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## steveBN1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Tod wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised OPPO is going with Latex. I know the wear & comfort is a benefit, but as a nurse, I see how many Latex allergic people there are (including myself). Latex allergies develope with exposure (developed mine from wearing Latex gloves). This is going to exclude a significant portion of the population right off the bat. Do you know if they offer a Latex free option?


I know from use of latex in my old laboratory job that the use of lycopodium powder in the gloves 'as packed for use' was the source of much sensitivity in latex gloves. Maybe pure latex is not so much of a problem for the majority. I'm not sure.


----------

